# what to do to 2006 gto mods????



## BLUEDIAMOND6.0 (Jan 2, 2011)

hey still new here on this forums and was wondering if you guys could point me to the right way for doing mods and which ones do you guys think i should start off wit???:confused


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey welcome...most start off with a cool air intake, exhaust and then headers. from there you can get an aftermarket intake manifold, get cammed, etc. oh and plus get the car tuned


----------



## BLUEDIAMOND6.0 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mayhem5417 said:


> hey welcome...most start off with a cool air intake, exhaust and then headers. from there you can get an aftermarket intake manifold, get cammed, etc. oh and plus get the car tuned


sorry it sliped my mind i have k and n cold air intake and kooks long tube headers and full x pipe slp loud mouth exhu. wit a tune lol.i kinda wanted to kno about some show mods to equal out my go mods.thanks!!


----------



## jdogma (Jun 6, 2010)

my wife's 06 has an aftermarket shifter - only mod by the previous owner - from an Aussie company JHP vehicle enhancements. It is way better than stock - no rubbery feel, much faster, lighter and shorter throw


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

suspension, tires....For "show" mods, if your referring to looks, that's up to what you want it to look like. I"d just look at peoples pics and ask individuals where and what they bought


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Good tires before anything else.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Strange that there's always this inhuman need to rice out your car, no matter what it is... must be a kid thing.

Why not be different, and leave it be? "Show" mods are lame.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

mines all stock on the out side up intill u look under the hood:willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AEgto said:


> mines all stock on the out side up intill u look under the hood:willy:


:cheers


----------



## jhoch (Jan 7, 2009)

Boost it!


----------



## BLUEDIAMOND6.0 (Jan 2, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Strange that there's always this inhuman need to rice out your car, no matter what it is... must be a kid thing.
> 
> Why not be different, and leave it be? "Show" mods are lame.


Sorry if I come out to sounding like an ass, but that is what I am doing is being diff and not just leaving it stock, but going to the beat to my own drum. But how is it a kid thing? I have been going to all kinds of shows with my last car always placing 1st or 2nd. I have no problem making it a powerhouse and still having a sick look to the car. As I have been seeing on this forum there is a big diff. on the other side of the table.idk if some of you guys go to car shows but takes more than just power to win. But that’s what I do and love thinking outside the box, I am not dressing up the car as if it was a civic or any where towards that area. The way I had my last car doing show mods and go mods I still wiped the table clean against cars with blowers and superchargers. And I had a good balance of power mods and show car mods. That’s how I got my sponsorships to get me good deals and free products from my venders that supported me and know I was making noise at car shows. sound streams is one of my top sponsors and back me up and know that I am doing the right thing, and I have a great painter and also one of my best friends that has always been there for me. His name is rick that gives me the best paint jobs ever and his work always comes out looking like glass. At this point it really feels like your trying to be more superior to any other car out there. Which in reality every car can be under estimated. But yet they end up on top do to people under estimating them. I have been doing this for 4 year this is going on my 5th year and plan on trying my best to mod this car with show mods and go mods. My sponsors back me up with the new car I got to do it with because all in all the gto is a great car all around power looks and style. That’s why I left my charger for a gto, and plan on taking the car shows by storm with the gto!!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Better Tires, New Shifter, Aftermarket Radio, Suspension Parts (new bushings), & Exhaust those would be my first things.

I've done the 1st three, and I'm waiting on doing the 4th & 5th until 2012 (no budget this year for it).


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I am just curious to know what you consider "show" mods. I too wanted my car to look different back when I bought it new in '06. The first things I bought were a K&N CAI and Diablosport Predator tuner. After that, I was all about making it look a little different. It already had the factory 18" rims, which you don't see alot of and I think look great, so I left them on. 

Maybe you want to consider the aftermarket SAP-clone parts that are floating around the web. My "show" mods started when I went to the dealership and bought the SAP grills, SAP front fascia extension, and SAP rear wing. I tried to get the SAP rocker panels but they were already sold out (all SAP products were discontinued in '06 so I was one of the lucky ones to get the last of the OEM GM optional kits). The rear SAP bumpers were still readily available, but I had plans on purchasing the Borla exhaust (which I did a year later) with the 5" tips and knew that rear end wouldn't work for me. 

If you want something that hardly nobody else has, there ya go. I know you can get clone grills, rocker panels, and front bumper. I'm not sure on the rear wing, I've never seen one offered, and I'm pretty sure nobody makes a clone rear end. It didn't go over well at all when it was available through GM back in the day. Oh, one more thing that a car show judge will notice on the interior: JHP dash-pod gauges, a MUST have!


----------



## BLUEDIAMOND6.0 (Jan 2, 2011)

to me show mods is coustom paint custome interior rims and anything that looks real good and no one ever thought of it.i would go to the dub show local shows i would go far as wisconsion to indian chicago etc....there is some moany things that can be done to mae ur car ur own id and still have the sick gto lookin good and havein it still a power house if it is ok i could post my last car on here wit a few pics if its fine wit every one else


----------

